# h20 2008 ~ air affair ~ final info - registration closed



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

Here's the final info for this shin-dig. no more pre-registrations will be taken, but there will be a limited number of shirts for sale at the show day-of for $10 (with stache). extra staches can be bought for $2. i'll shave my beard and glue it to your face for $4

big thanks to shawn and snapriot for getting this started, andrew (retromini) at stance design for designing the shirts, and to me and zack because we piss excellence









doin this saturday evening from 6-8pm at http://www.whiskerspub.com . all weekly happy hour specials apply, including shrimp and oysters for cheap and half-priced burgers. got an event shirt on? you get drink specials. 
Registered list:
SHAWN - XXL
[email protected] - L
[email protected] - girl's small
michaelmark5 +1 - XL - XL
ein punkt acht T +1 - XL
Rat4Life - M
Chet Ubetcha - xxxl + 4 *????*
Willy Walderbeast - L +1 S
Grig85 - S
psigti + 1 - xxL +3
susannah +1 - S
santi + 1 - L & S
larry applecock - xl
hinrichs - m
Boosted20th2886 + 1 - L+M
corrado_sean2 x 2 cars = m+m
squillo - XXXL
retromini - L
stealthmagic27 +1 - medium
tivs31 - XXL
PAULITO + 1 - L + S
crippled4life - L
SD Auto NY - M
chandler07 - L
ForVWLife - XL
lowlifea4 +1 L
mark & andrew - m-s
dave - XL
timpa - L
paul - L
piff
bnana - M +1
mike ngooooo - M
Ravin' Gti +1 - XL
euroinc - need size
some other dude - small
*to pick up your shirt/stache/sticker* - stop by our booth sometime saturday. meet us. hit us. let us hit you. no big whoop.
hit me up if there's any mistakes.
see you all saturday http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by [email protected] at 9:16 AM 9-11-2008_

_Modified by [email protected] at 10:24 AM 9-11-2008_


_Modified by [email protected] at 3:24 PM 9-23-2008_


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: h20 2008 ~ air affair ~ final info - registration closed ([email protected])*

bad ass


----------



## michaelmark5 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: h20 2008 ~ air affair ~ final info - registration closed (PAULITO)*

Some crazy photo ops that night http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: h20 2008 ~ air affair ~ final info - registration closed (michaelmark5)*

EG is handing out ball bag punches for those that show up to wiskers sans stache.. be ready...


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

Awesome!








You guys are amazing..


----------



## WillyWalderbeast (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: h20 2008 ~ air affair ~ final info - registration closed (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_EG is handing out ball bag punches for those that show up to wiskers sans stache.. be ready... 

Can't wait http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: h20 2008 ~ air affair ~ final info - registration closed (WillyWalderbeast)*

hell yeah.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: h20 2008 ~ air affair ~ final info - registration closed (Santi)*

I can't wait. I am getting the camera cleaned next week. 
I know chris will get it all dirtyfied


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: h20 2008 ~ air affair ~ final info - registration closed (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_EG is handing out ball bag punches for those that show up to wiskers sans stache.. be ready... 


bda will be handing out taint kicks to those who show up to wiskers and not whiskers


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: h20 2008 ~ air affair ~ final info - registration closed ([email protected])*

one of each please http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif
i love that Tom Selleck is the sticker


----------



## Greg_CabinKrew (Jan 7, 2005)

*Re: h20 2008 ~ air affair ~ final info - registration closed (Chet Ubetcha)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chet Ubetcha* »_one of each please http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif
i love that Tom Selleck is the sticker









Magnum P.I. baby! Hes a man's man


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Shirt size L for me if ya got it


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*

the best part is that its only 0.4 miles away from my hotel, and 0.2 miles away from HOOTERs


----------



## Greg_CabinKrew (Jan 7, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_the best part is that its only 0.4 miles away from my hotel, and 0.2 miles away from HOOTERs























Only 20 streets from me...whats that, like a mile? If that?!


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

Haha suckers! I don't HAVE balls!








Anyone have any idea how far it is for 55th street?


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Silver Snail)*

I am going to say its going to be much worse for you canadian woman


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (Silver Snail)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silver Snail* »_Haha suckers! I don't HAVE balls!








Anyone have any idea how far it is for 55th street?










65 streets


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

Damnit... What is that like 2 miles? (5 km?







)


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (Silver Snail)*

3.3 miles according to google


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Silver Snail)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silver Snail* »_Damnit... What is that like 2 miles? (5 km?







)

3.3 miles, 5.3km. from 55th to 120th.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

ha ha I am at 44th


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_the best part is that its only 0.4 miles away from my hotel, and 0.2 miles away from HOOTERs























are you at the carousel?
ummm my name is going to have to be changed

















_Modified by Ambrose Burnsides at 4:34 PM 9-11-2008_


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

Damn.. It' gonna be one hell of a hike home..


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Ambrose Burnsides)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ambrose Burnsides* »_
are you at the carousel?
ummm my name is going to have to be changed

















Nope.. Holiday Inn Expresso


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: h20 2008 ~ air affair ~ final info - registration closed ([email protected])*

work it


----------



## crippled4life (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: h20 2008 ~ air affair ~ final info - registration closed (Larry Appleton)*

word..this should be hilarious


----------



## Lower it!! (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: h20 2008 ~ air affair ~ final info - registration closed (crippled4life)*

I'll be there for general shenanigans and to tell some people to lower it


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: h20 2008 ~ air affair ~ final info - registration closed ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_

bda will be handing out taint kicks to those who show up to wiskers and not whiskers

i see you taint kick and raise you an isn't grab


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: h20 2008 ~ air affair ~ final info - registration closed (From 2 to 5)*

Stickers will not be this large. 
but donated from http://www.sticker-me.com









don't mind that santi sticker


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

that looks awesome.. r they gonna be pink?


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_that looks awesome.. r they gonna be pink?

I hope so!


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Silver Snail)*

there will be a bunch of different colors I have one more pink one that size 
if someone wants to send me 5 bucks I will mail it to them before the event
















Tonight was test cut night. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








that is an old photo but I still have most of those colors


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

well i already got a pink sticker. but not light pink, i'd take the smaller one.. but thats just me.. i got too many stickers as in. i'm putting this one next to PSIs face on my windshield.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

need to fit in a bda sticker too


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_there will be a bunch of different colors I have one more pink one that size 
if someone wants to send me 5 bucks I will mail it to them before the event










i would like a pink one, but not the large size....please shawn? http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Ambrose Burnsides)*








you will have to ask Jason when you get your **** son!


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

o man i want one of those chromes joints.


_Modified by PAULITO at 9:06 AM 9-12-2008_


----------



## Bnana (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: (Ambrose Burnsides)*

can't wait


----------



## Greg_CabinKrew (Jan 7, 2005)

*Re: (Bnana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bnana* »_can't wait









X100,000,000,000,000,000!!!!!


----------



## Bnana (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: (PAULITO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PAULITO* »_o man i want one of those chromes joints.

_Modified by PAULITO at 9:06 AM 9-12-2008_

i want a platinum joint


----------



## euro inc (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (euro inc)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif 13 days


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Ambrose Burnsides)*

I need to get more white vinyl


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_I need to get more white vinyl

















pm'd shawn


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_I need to get more white vinyl

















i'm sorry i used it it all.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

Umm where is the nacho eating contest stuff?


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

can't wait, this is going to be a blast.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

info on that will be on saturday at the show. i need to go get like 10 bags of chips, 5 gallons of cheese, and a gallon of jalepenos. plus thos plastic holder jobbies


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Well if need be I can probably run around on sat and help with that. I am going to try and shoot some cars though


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_info on that will be on saturday at the show. i need to go get like 10 bags of chips, 5 gallons of cheese, and a gallon of jalepenos. plus thos plastic holder jobbies

is there a sams anywhere around there? If i had room id bring it up but I have 3 extra peeps and there ****


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*

pops has a restaurant depot card i'll kife


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

tick tock


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_pops has a restaurant depot card i'll kife

a what now?


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_
a what now?
resturant depot, its like a home depot but for resturants, and you have to be a member like costco/sams club to shop there


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*

northern shiz...


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

Yeah I have never heard of that **** either


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

yea I know Giant Eagle.. thats about it.. oh and Sheets.. YO Nunz bring me some Foods from Sheets man and a pittsburg sammice from permani bros..


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Damn I am hungry


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_Damn I am hungry

why wait, Grab a Snickers.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_yea I know Giant Eagle.. thats about it.. oh and Sheets.. YO Nunz bring me some Foods from Sheets man and a pittsburg sammice from permani bros..

Giant Eagle is the biz, they have an upscale joint called Market District that's taking over. bitches need their proscuitto and brie (myself included)
it's Sheet*z*, and would you like a shmiscuit, shmagel, or shmuffin? love that place, there's one right near my parent's. maybe i'll stop there and bring youa soggy hot dogz or nachoz
i appreciate the local pronounciation of Primanti's







. Only good ones are the in the Strip and downtown, give me a kielbasa and cheese and i'm good to go. also not a good sandwich to eat less than 5 minutes after it's made









my dad got a restaurant depot card because they put one across the street from his joint. if anyone need 5 gallons of clam chowder or a dozen boxes of blueberry scones, let me know


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
why wait, Grab a Snickers.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (PAULITO)*

Damn I picked a hell of a time to not want to be a fat kid anymore


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

me too, i've lost 25lbs since january and have been in the gym at least 4 days a week. getting ready for h20 is keeping me from that, i get up at 5 and go to bed at 12-1 and still dont get enough done. 
at least my moustache is getting burlier http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Mine too. hahah 
annoying as **** since i have had facial hair I never did the moustache. just chin fuzz. 
Jason I say you post the shirts now


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

zack has them, i'll have to have him snag a pic.


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
at least my moustache is getting burlier http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i caved. i shaved, couldnt deal with it anymore, it was bigger then the shot of me in my pvw feature. maybe a nice fu man in 2 weeks


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Giant Eagle is the biz, they have an upscale joint called Market District that's taking over. bitches need their proscuitto and brie (myself included)
it's Sheet*z*, and would you like a shmiscuit, shmagel, or shmuffin? love that place, there's one right near my parent's. maybe i'll stop there and bring youa soggy hot dogz or nachoz
i appreciate the local pronounciation of Primanti's







. Only good ones are the in the Strip and downtown, give me a kielbasa and cheese and i'm good to go. also not a good sandwich to eat less than 5 minutes after it's made









my dad got a restaurant depot card because they put one across the street from his joint. if anyone need 5 gallons of clam chowder or a dozen boxes of blueberry scones, let me know


ill take all of that hahah..


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I have not caved yet although it is annoying.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

my dirt squirrel is starting to itch my lip


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

i've been growing mine for well over a month now and it has not itched one bit, however, its still barely even a 'stache, looks like dirt


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

how many stickers should I make? 

I will be shipping the ones out early to people who paid for them 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

im gonna shave my pubes into some sweet handle bars for you jason...


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_how many stickers should I make? 

I will be shipping the ones out early to people who paid for them 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

5 million..


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

I like stickers! So sad that this is the end of the season for me..








It better be good..


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_
5 million.. 

When lil gets to FL tell her you decided not to go.








oh and thanks for answering texts dick.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

i'm a dick too, i fdidnt answer your text or send you an email









i got split pea soup in my moustache today http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . i think i'm going to start wearing more denim shirts and flannel


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

This is true cause I get those emails on my crackberry and it hasn't annoyed me yet


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

I am going to post the design soon if you keep slacking


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

go right ahead, i cant find the damn file


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Ladies and Gents


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

those are pretty fricken awesome~!


----------



## GTI337DUB (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Boosted20th2886)*

damn those are awsome wish i finished my car 2 weeks ago and registered for th8is and got one of those


----------



## Greg_CabinKrew (Jan 7, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (GTI337DUB)*

That design is sick! Can't wait!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_
When lil gets to FL tell her you decided not to go.








oh and thanks for answering texts dick.

what texts?


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_
When lil gets to FL tell her you decided not to go.








oh and thanks for answering texts dick.

hahahah yea there all sorts of stuff i was going to do.. like leave her in VA or something hahah


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (From 2 to 5)*

ha ha dooo it
and you answered I had already sent that **** to santi though. Mug that bitch on friday


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*








those are sick as F**K. 
i'm gonna wear it the whole weekend http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_ha ha dooo it
and you answered I had already sent that **** to santi though. Mug that bitch on friday









shank him and send him back to mexico?


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_Ladies and Gents






































those are amazing!!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Ambrose Burnsides)*

better yet, why not purchase a bda or stance design shirt from our booth.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

I will be @ Jason's Booth saturday sometime.


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_better yet, why not purchase a bda or stance design shirt from our booth.









pandering will get you everywhere..


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_
shank him and send him back to mexico?


u better watch what you say, I'm getting ur package.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*

that sounds pretty


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

I still cant get over the switch box on the pocket... idk why, but thats my favorite part.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*

thank andrew for the design


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_thank andrew for the design









He is the man behind the computer work for the stickers too.


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_
He is the man behind the computer work for the stickers too.









Secretly I'm behind everything







Glad everyone likes the design








Stance Design will also have some pretty killer VW shirts at the booth too










_Modified by Retromini at 4:50 PM 9-17-2008_


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_







those are sick as F**K. 
i'm gonna wear it the whole weekend http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

dirt bag








they look sweet


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Retromini)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Retromini* »_
Stance Design will also have some pretty killer VW shirts at the booth too









_Modified by Retromini at 4:50 PM 9-17-2008_

i hope you have that rs one, **** looks hot


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (PAULITO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PAULITO* »_
dirt bag








they look sweet

i should've jsut bought 2. i'll just try and buy another one from nunzo at the show


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*

yeah looks like need to buy another one too ****


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (From 2 to 5)*

we made i think 12 extra, but i believe 7 or 8 of them are taken by late registrants


----------



## big bentley (Jun 6, 2001)

whoa. im crashing this party.


----------



## Bnana (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: (big bentley)*

super sick shirt http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WillyWalderbeast (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: (Bnana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bnana* »_super sick shirt http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

x2


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_we made i think 12 extra, but i believe 7 or 8 of them are taken by late registrants 


All the shirts are spoken for!! 

Neil I am heading to the social after this event







wanna carpool


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_

All the shirts are spoken for!! 

Neil I am heading to the social after this event







wanna carpool









i will be heading down that way as well. i want to peep out some mk3 goodness


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

bump


----------



## Greg_CabinKrew (Jan 7, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_bump

What he said


----------



## royalaird (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Ravin' GTI)*

*So who's excited to get one of these.....*
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

ha ha I am Zack


----------



## romjetta02 (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: (big bentley)*

can i still register?


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (romjetta02)*

can't wait for this! We finished the girls air this weekend, although it isnt as low in the front as we would like, it will do till we can figure it out.....prolly going bagyards.


----------



## dt83aw (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_but I have 3 extra peeps and there ****

dont worry man. me and my travelling associate are gunna be real light on the luggage. reeeaaaal light.
oh...and let me have your 'stache.


----------



## crippled4life (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_*So who's excited to get one of these.....*
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
















dope! be the first time ive worn a tux


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I am going to wear it to the next wedding I am invited too. 
I think I will also wear it to santis. OFFICIAL wedding.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_I am going to wear it to the next wedding I am invited too. 
I think I will also wear it to santis. OFFICIAL wedding. 

hell yeah... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (dt83aw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dt83aw* »_
dont worry man. me and my travelling associate are gunna be real light on the luggage. reeeaaaal light.
oh...and let me have your 'stache.









lol nope.. they will be avial at the bbq...


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*

****. ITS GONNA RAIN








hope the weather changes between now and then


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Think positive. Thanks.


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

that shirts awesome


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_Think positive. Thanks. 

hi hater


----------



## WillyWalderbeast (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_I am going to wear it to the next wedding I am invited too. 

haha i have to go to a wedding the weekend after H2O..... should i do it


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (PAULITO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PAULITO* »_****. ITS GONNA RAIN










_Quote, originally posted by *PAULITO* »_hi hater


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (WillyWalderbeast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WillyWalderbeast* »_
haha i have to go to a wedding the weekend after H2O..... should i do it


----------



## Greg_CabinKrew (Jan 7, 2005)

*Re: (PAULITO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PAULITO* »_****. ITS GONNA RAIN








hope the weather changes between now and then 

Doesn't look like its gonna...I've been tracking the weather like its my job and it doesn't look good. Storms are gonna start getting pulled from the southeast Thursday and hit MD just in time for Friday. Rain should stop late Friday night/Saturday morning. Saturday will be cloudy but shouldn't rain and Sunday should be beautiful http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Ravin' GTI at 9:50 AM 9-23-2008_


----------



## WillyWalderbeast (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: (Ravin' GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ravin’ GTI* »_
Saturday will be cloudy but shouldn't rain and Sunday should be beautiful http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

hope your right


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: h20 2008 ~ air affair ~ final info - registration closed ([email protected])*

*alright dickholes, make sure i have your name on the list and the size correct!!!! i need to pack up the shirts and the list and all so i dont have to argue with any of you homos at the booth on saturday







*


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: h20 2008 ~ air affair ~ final info - registration closed ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_*alright dickholes, make sure i have your name on the list and the size correct!!!! i need to pack up the shirts and the list and all so i dont have to argue with any of you homos at the booth on saturday







*

u have a poetic way with words


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: h20 2008 ~ air affair ~ final info - registration closed (KraCKeD-GTI)*

i pride myself in that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Jason call me on friday







I will be bringing the stickers with me.


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

I win, will everyone else get here already? :|


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (Silver Snail)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silver Snail* »_I win, will everyone else get here already? :|

save yourself ill be there soon


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*

ha ha I guess she isn't doing dagball again this year.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (Bnana)*

going once...going twice...CLOSED FOR REAL








3rd closing is final. if you dont see your size listed, just tell me at the show.


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

This is going to be a mint.


----------



## .Giacomo. (May 5, 2008)

sick cant wait to see this.


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (.Giacomo.)*

packing up the last of my stuff, depart early in the morning
see you cats in a couple days


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

hate to say this bit the weather isn't ideal now here in oc....


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (Silver Snail)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silver Snail* »_hate to say this bit the weather isn't ideal now here in oc....

serves you right for going there before everyone else


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (Silver Snail)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silver Snail* »_hate to say this bit the weather isn't ideal now here in oc....


what, you can't wear a moustache and get drunk and eat nachos in the rain? whatryougay?


----------



## michaelmark5 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_

what, you can't wear a moustache and get drunk and eat nachos in the rain? whatryougay?


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

bringing a pancho http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

do not worry that "bad" weather is suppose to leave thursday









I am in New Hampshire right now


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

I'm going to Delaware now to find an umbrella hat.


----------



## Greg_CabinKrew (Jan 7, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_do not worry that "bad" weather is suppose to leave thursday









I am in New Hampshire right now









The worst of it will...but that shiit is gonna linger through mid-Saturday







Friday, the rain will be on and off...just enough to make it suck for video cameras and traffic. Saturday, a few showers here and there. Sunday for the show is supposed to be B-E-A-UUUUTIFUL!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DowntimeDesigns (Apr 4, 2004)

I'm sorry guys, I was really hoping to bring the truck out for the "Air Affair" but sadly I will not be picking it up till the following weekend. 
HOWEVER, I would like to invite all of you local MD/DE/PA/NJ dubbers out to the UPS show in Laurel, MD where my truck will debut. It is mainly a hot-rod/muscle car show, but they get over 2,000 entrants and its honestly just a good time. It's on October 18th. For more info PM me...


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (DowntimeDesigns)*

See you guys in a few hours.


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

I got my moustahe and shirt







ill have my camera so pics will be posted later !


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Good times. 
Big thanks to Jason and Zack!!


----------



## WillyWalderbeast (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_Good times. 
Big thanks to Jason and Zack!! 

yes it was, thanks guys


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (WillyWalderbeast)*


----------



## candywhitevdub (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (ryanmiller)*

ugh wish i made it, ill see you guys next year though


----------



## tuddy (Jun 20, 2006)

the guys at bda hooked it up. great time.


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

thanks for the creepers choice award, i rocked the tank out on my roof sunday haha. ill send my shipping info for those free wheels


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (PIFF)*

^
zack said it i heard it. thing is though that mk4 is actually 5x112


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (PAULITO)*

thanks for the good time guys, glad to meet alot of you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crippled4life (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: (PAULITO)*

i see there were only a few real men who came with their own stache.thanks jason..looks like the nacho machine kept everyone away from buying food at whiskers....whoops


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (crippled4life)*


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

I had a blast, good turnout! Thanks for putting it on!!


----------



## michaelmark5 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*

Jason and Zach are good dudes...even if Jason looked creepy as hell with that stash







Thanks for the great time can't wait till next year!


----------



## royalaird (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (michaelmark5)*

I just want to thank all for coming out we def had an awesome turnout and cant wait to host it again next year..... Oh and vinny i forgot to mention with the free wheels that shipping would cost around 3k haha


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

sounds like one of those ebay scams


----------



## tuddy (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (PAULITO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PAULITO* »_sounds like one of those ebay scams









yea the wheels are actually in europe, because bda-felgen moved there, but its alright because their brother's shipping company will ship them over free of charge. so just send them $3000 western union and they'll have the wheels shipped to you.


----------



## Hkysk8r07 (Jul 9, 2005)

*FV-QR*

more pics!!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (tuddy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tuddy* »_
yea the wheels are actually in europe, because bda-felgen moved there, but its alright because their brother's shipping company will ship them over free of charge. so just send them $3000 western union and they'll have the wheels shipped to you.

exactly


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I just want to thank all for coming out we def had an awesome turnout and cant wait to host it again next year..... Oh and vinny i forgot to mention with the free wheels that shipping would cost around 3k haha









yeah thats fine. start making them. but i might come pick them up haha








i wanna see the pic of my girl with the mustache and my car from the night


----------



## royalaird (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (PIFF)*

Jason was working on editing the photo of her so I'm sure it will be up soon. Plus I know it will be on our website http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

What ever I do not submit I will post. 
Going to be a short min though


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

awesome time this w/e, you guys put on a great event for sure...







.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Ein punkt acht T)*

BEST EVENT EVER! 
WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
Glad to put some faces with the rides.... Funny thing is everyone i saw fit into the style of their car.. (if that makes sense) 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif






















thanx Nunzo & Zach @ BDA for the show, Andrew @ StanceDesign for the shirts, and Whiskers for the beer and delicious food..


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

Good times! Nice meeting the lot of you! Moast of your g/fs/wifes are kick ass! Santi tell Xtina I miss her and I hope to see you all next year, thanks for the awesome times back at my condo and Bar Society's, we had a blast!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Silver Snail)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silver Snail* »_Good times! Nice meeting the lot of you! Moast of your g/fs/wifes are kick ass! Santi tell Xtina I miss her and I hope to see you all next year, thanks for the awesome times back at my condo and Bar Society's, we had a blast!

Same here... I'll let her know... You got her number so u guys can talk whenever... You gotta come down to FL and hang out sometime over the winter, make it an excuse to get away form the snow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

\No doubt eh? Did I get her number? I know I wanted to but I can't remember if I did or not. I know I got Meghan's (PirateHookers).
We were thinking about coming down for the SFLGTG, my car gets parked in two weeks and torn down but I could use a vacation!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Silver Snail)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silver Snail* »_\No doubt eh? Did I get her number? I know I wanted to but I can't remember if I did or not. I know I got Meghan's (PirateHookers).
We were thinking about coming down for the SFLGTG, my car gets parked in two weeks and torn down but I could use a vacation!

i'll text it to you!! come down.. it'll be fun... even though i'm like 2.5 hrs form SFLGTG


----------



## k0nky (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

Good times http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (k0nky)*

Man I had such a a good time at this.. I actually Didnt get to meet all the people i wanted too.. but def saw there cars







I had the best burger at that place..
Love all you kids.. 

Chris


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_Man I had such a a good time at this.. I actually Didnt get to meet all the people i wanted too.. but def saw there cars







I had the best burger at that place..
Love all you kids.. 

Chris

yeah, and I lost a bet against some retard there... oh wait..... hai chris


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Ein punkt acht T)*

man did that jager taste good


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

I wish I could have made it. I will make it to h2o one of these days...
Such a hassle flying from Detroit to Atlanta, driving from Atlanta to Maryland, Maryland back to Atlanta then flying back to Detroit. Maybe next year...


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_man did that jager taste good
















gimme a buzz when you get ready for brokedown brotha


----------



## Banana.Phone (Jun 3, 2008)

Great times were definitely had. Santi, Susannah and I are going to take you up on that for sure. Nice to put names to faces finally, wish the weather was alittle nicer and we were there a little longer.


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (Banana.Phone)*

FL is ghey


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Banana.Phone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banana.Phone* »_Great times were definitely had. Santi, Susannah and I are going to take you up on that for sure. Nice to put names to faces finally, wish the weather was a little nicer and we were there a little longer. 

alright for sure, let me know. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_FL is ghey

you have door handles from an audi on your, i wouldnt talk.


----------



## Banana.Phone (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_FL is ghey

...pot meet kettle


----------

